

Seeking beta tester for an iOS 8 photo and video backup app using rsync - acrosync
http://signup.thephotobackup.com/

======
acrosync
Developer here. I'll be sending out beta invitations later today if you sign
up now.

The coolest thing about this app is that it uses our own rsync implementation
under the hood. So it is fast, smart about what needs to be uploaded, and
works with most non-Windows computers out of the box (other than turning on
'Remote Login' for Mac computers).

I'll be happy to answer your questions here.

